# Magma Party Grill



## yawler (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi all. Anyone here finding there grill too small. I have one that I find to big for my small boat. Would love to sell or swap and have put an add in the classifieds with contact information. Just trying to cover all bases. On the old boat with the smaller Magma and having guests on board from other boats I often found my little grill too small, so I went for the larger one this time....


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

I just bought the regular Magma Kettle 2 grill for my boat. Since I live alone on my boat it suits me just fine. It is good for 3 guest on board and I figure if I need to cook more on it, I will cook in shifts if need be or I will borrow the multitude of BBQ's from CD. What I found on the grill is the constant flare ups. I trim as much fat as possible but the flare ups are driving me crazy. As stated in earlier post if does cook faster than I am used too. 
I am sure if you advertise your grill in the Marnia you will find a likely buyer. It is one of those things that every boater needs. Good luck
Melissa


----------



## jimmalkin (Jun 1, 2004)

Sorry to intrude on HerSailnet - but I was having flareups like Melissa especially with chicken on a Magma kettle 2 - wrote to them and got this reply (which is really only semi-helpful):

Thank you for your loyalty and for taking the time to email us. 

We apologize for the difficulty you are having with your Magma Gas Grill. 

Our grills do have a tendency to cook a little on the warm side. 
The reason behind this is they are designed to withstand the elements, including wind. As you know, when grilling on your boat, there is a constant breeze and gusts of wind. Our control valves are set to a higher temperature range to prevent blow-outs from occurring. If we set the valves too low, blow-outs become a problem. 

The skin on the chicken and oil-based marinades tend to cause flare-ups because of the grease. Below I have listed some tips to help you control flare-ups when using your Magma Grill:

Cook on the lower settings, unless you are searing steak or fish.

Try not to pre-heat. If you feel like you do have to pre-heat, don't do it for more than 1-2 minutes

Barbeque with the lid open

Barbeque with the leanest cuts of meat

Rotate food frequently

Use a spray bottle of water to control flare-ups

Stay away from Oil-based Marinades, they can cause flare-ups
We don't recommend covering the holes on the grill as they are needed to allow oxygen to circulate through the grill.

If none of the above recommendations work, you may choose to send your valve into us so we can lower the pressure to satisfy your needs. Lowering the temperature range of our valves is a bit complicated and needs to be handled by our factory. 

If you are interested in sending your valve to us, please reply directly to this email to receive your Return Authorization Number.

I hope the above information was helpful.
Thank you again for your email and for choosing Magma Products. We look forward to hearing from you.
Sincerely,

Lezlye
Customer Service 
Magma Products


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I have the Newport model on my boat...and think it was a great buy. Have it mounted so that it is tipped a bit outboard, so the hotdogs and sausage tend to roll to the back rather than off the front.


----------

